# Genesis 29:8



## jbergsing (Sep 16, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to put this question but here it goes.


> But they said, "We cannot until all the flocks are gathered together and the stone is rolled from the mouth of the well; then we water the sheep." (Genesis 29:8)


Our TE is going through Genesis and, although this had absolutely nothing to do with his teaching today this verse jumped out at me while we were reading it. I know this is pulling this verse out of context, I was wondering if it's a stretch to link this verse to Christ's tomb and the stone being rolled away?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Sep 17, 2007)

'Wonderful things in the Bible I see, especially the things that are put there by me!"


----------



## jbergsing (Sep 17, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> 'Wonderful things in the Bible I see, especially the things that are put there by me!"


Like I said, I want to know if it is (as I assume) a stretch.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 18, 2007)

John,

I think it is a "stretch"; it was common to place large stones over caves/burial tombs, wells and such to keep them secure. I do not see any connection.

Steve


----------

